# I think I might have my ambitions mixed up with my capabilities



## 1woma (Jun 30, 2011)

I have been busily working on this for a few weeks, and finally got the first coat of render on yesterday, i cant wait to get coat two and some colour on there.

My intention was to try and make it look like a tree stump with the roots / vines going down..... i still mite totally remove the tree stump coz im still not sure about it. im not very artistic, this is only my second rockwall attempt, im thinking maybe i should have went for something a little easier.

i did learn some lessons last time, like taking my time, not hurrying, putting in the vents first LOL, i forgot them last time LMAO. i'll take a photo of the cabinet later..... it has doors on it so if the wall looks like CRAP when im done i'll just replace the paneling for lass lol.... if it looks ood we'll do a full lass sliding door. 

like Jax says its all about illusion ....fingers crossed


----------



## MesseNoire (Jun 30, 2011)

I found a really good article on making a tree stump foam background
If I can find it I will post it here for you
Otherwise I think this looks pretty good 
Keep up the good work


----------



## saximus (Jun 30, 2011)

Haha it looks like your capabilities are perfectly up with your ambitions Woma. Looks really good so far 
I reckon you just need a decent sized block of foam that you can carve. Even if you glue a couple of square blocks together you can get your inner artist going and see what happens


----------



## Jessie_snake (Jun 30, 2011)

It looks good. Keep up the good work  im sure its going to look great when its finished


----------



## 1woma (Jun 30, 2011)

Lad16.... i'd love to see that link if you can find it.

Saximus- i shaped some chicken wire and filled it with styrofoam, then tried to fill it with the expanda foam to fill the gaps ..... but it didnt work like i had hoped, way to many holes, more like honeycomb than tree stump, mite see if i can get a big block of foam from somewere and see if i can perfect it and rip out the one i did


----------



## Elapidae1 (Jun 30, 2011)

I reckon tree stump will look good with colour.


----------



## J-A-X (Jun 30, 2011)

Leave what you have in place, go back to bunnings and get some selleys spakfilla rapid. Easy to apply with your fingers (and easy to get off) you don't need to cover the whole thing, most of the holes don't look too big but you could always do a spot or two of newspaper mixed with glue to cover the surface and mould it a little too. Never forget skills you learnt at kindy - paper mâché has a 1001 uses. LOL

Edit: I've just re-read your original post and realized you've already slapped on some render so go with the spakfilla option, it sticks very nicely to the render, I've done it


----------



## 1woma (Jun 30, 2011)

Jax i filled every little hole today with tiny peices of foam before i read this message, i was just going to then render over the top of it. i have spakfilla here to should i use that first?


----------



## J-A-X (Jun 30, 2011)

If you've glued the foam confetti on then leave it, if it's not glued you'll probably find they'll lift as you render. No need to overcoat with the spakfilla, just proceed as normal, you can save the spakfilla for your next project


----------



## 1woma (Jul 4, 2011)

I finally put another coat of render on last night ,i was waiting til i got the oxide coz i had sooooooo much trouble getting the colour right last time i wanted to add colour early so i had a coat or two to adjust it, this time i weighed the render and the oxide( tryin to match colours if you run out of render is a PIA). I cant even take a picture coz the dam camera battery is flat, mite see if i can take one with the lap top after... phone photos r just crap. Anyway its looking much better, im excited this mite actually look alright.

I dont have a snake to fit it all my snakes r babies so i have plenty of time to finish it, im looking at getting an aquarium made to fit in the bottom... you cannot see in the pic's but there is a shelf underneath i was going to put a whole so the snake could use it as a hide, but i mite cut some of that shelf out and install a aquarium... maybe i should have thought of that first lol.... your right Jaxfm.... to much time waiting and over thinkin everything


----------



## TaraLeigh (Jul 4, 2011)

I think it looks fantastic so far. I'd be happy with it. The shelf underneath with half hide half aquarium idea sounds cool 
Time to charge the camera or get some new batteries. More pics needed. Hehe.


----------



## 1woma (Jul 4, 2011)

now some updated pictures...... coat 2 of render- still drying though


----------



## J-A-X (Jul 4, 2011)

The painting is the fun bit.... We want lots of pics


----------



## Treg92 (Jul 4, 2011)

i second jax, Lots of Pictures


----------



## J-A-X (Jul 4, 2011)

1woma, You'll have to check out Tregs thread for painting tips, he's put up a fantastic photo step by step of his drybrushing , but I think he's to modest to "advertise" it, so I will


----------



## 1woma (Jul 5, 2011)

The painting is the thing im most worried about. i was wondering if i should do a small darker coat of render for the grout lines between the bricks???? My idea is to sort of do it in steps, grout lines, tree roots and stump.... then age it. treg lovin the paint work, when i fail miserably i'll pay you to come do mine lol


----------



## J-A-X (Jul 5, 2011)

I would suggest working from the furthest point away from you and coming forward is the way to go. which is pretty much what you have already suggested.

so to me it would be 
mortar/grout lines
brick/rock. 
tree 
vines.

mine is still at fugly stage. very abstract and 'mardi gras' as Treg has so beautifully described.


----------



## 1woma (Jul 5, 2011)

cant wait to see what you r working on Jaxfm.... 

Im nervous to move forward, i have now done three full coats of render..... now the hard work begins


----------



## J-A-X (Jul 5, 2011)

Nah, this is the fun bit, it's like finger painting for grown ups, not a lot of artistic ability required ( no insult intended Treg) but a basic concept of where light would hit and what would get the greatest wear ( it helps colour choices) is a bonus but you really can be pretty reckless with colour patterning and still produce great work .... that's why I like it, I'm creative but my artistic ability rivals a 3yo. I could draw a full moon and you'd be struggling to figure out what it was.

This is what all your hard work has been leading to, so go ahead and enjoy. Let your inner child free )


----------



## Treg92 (Jul 5, 2011)

> not a lot of artistic ability required ( no insult intended Treg) but a basic concept of where light would hit and what would get the greatest wear


i totally agree, i sucked at painting in yr 12, i am the same as you, creative but not heaps artistic



> treg lovin the paint work, when i fail miserably i'll pay you to come do mine lol


My rates a quite reasonable (jokes) 
nah, just start as you and jax said in the "deepest" parts, and just start with dark colors and lighten them up a bit, it isn't exactly rocket science and a bit easier than you might first have thought.

Just remember, you can paint over it , so you don't have much to loose. i love your background concept tho, very well planned (i just randomly broke off foam with a knife and liquid nailed it on).


----------



## TaraLeigh (Jul 5, 2011)

Jaxrtfm said:


> I could draw a full moon and you'd be struggling to figure out what it was.


Best thing I've heard all day.


----------



## 1woma (Jul 6, 2011)

Treg92 said:


> i totally agree, i sucked at painting in yr 12, i am the same as you, creative but not heaps artistic
> 
> 
> My rates a quite reasonable (jokes)
> ...



Hmmm i see your in sa to.... mite have to get a quote for the painting LMAO
and about the design... i stole it from here mine will never ever look as good but i used it as an example. This one was built by a prop artist so i can not compete but i thought it was beautiful and different. there r some photos of my first rockwall in my album... this is just my second attempt. I figure if i dont like it i can always sell it, make enough cash to make a new one lol

So i put in some darker grout lines with a slightly darker shade of render.... but the rest mite have to wait til next week, coz money is again tight and i need to buy some bigger bottles of paint, i dont think those tiny little tubes my cheap shop sell will be enough to do all of this( ideas on colours to chose would be helpful from the painting experts lol) thinking spotlight mite be the place to look for paints ?????




I have a question- i left the shelf with a dip in it so i could remove the tile on the basking spot for easier cleaning. im wondering if it will be safe to do a mosaic of broken slate tiles.... gaps filled with render then sealed like the rest with pondtite. Do you think that would work? would it be safe coz the slate would get and stay hot. I think the slate would look all aged and match and im a cheapskate and dont want to have to pay for a piece cut to the right size lol​


----------



## J-A-X (Jul 6, 2011)

How do you 'steal' a design for random rock LOL, inspiration can come from anywhere, anytime. inspiration for an upcoming project came while i was walking around the local shopping centre last year - its was an instore promo banner so i arranged to have the banner once the promo was over, and no i'm not telling you what the promo was otherwise it will spoil the surprise when i post pics, lets just say it will be like nothing seen on here before !  

Rather than sell work you dont like, just repaint it a base colour and start the dry brushing again.

Try looking in Kmart in the toy/art section, they do the larger bottles, good idea for colours like black brown and white, that you use lots of and often

next time go to the tile place and suss out their odds and ends, they're generally cheap as, and work around that. so much easier.

I hope you have allowed a way for the heat to escape from under the slate other than just via convection thru the slate if you are using a heat cord. If the heat cant escape you could have a problem !


----------



## 1woma (Jul 6, 2011)

you have me very interested in what your working on. i cant wait for the unveiling lol

I have been thinking about something ice age ish but im not sure im that im capable enough for that.... mite have to start watching some documentaries/ kids movies lol

no i havent left a way for heat to escape from under the slate, i was planning on using a light above the ledge bit... will that be ok??????


----------



## J-A-X (Jul 6, 2011)

Treg92 said:


> i love your background concept tho, very well planned (i just randomly broke off foam with a knife and liquid nailed it on).



You'll love mine then, i swear i'm borderline OCD. it took me a week to work out where to place each piece, and each piece has its place. LMAO

the above mentioned inspiration is not the one i'm working on now, after this I have a small project (desert theme, nice and quick) for someone else to do and then the "promo' one will get started...... I'm glad i'm patient, im hanging to get into the 'promo' one, it will be fun. here's a hint, it wont have any rocks but it will have stone ROFL

heating the slate/tile from above you should be fine. just double check the temp of the slate after the lights been on it for 5 hours.


----------



## 1woma (Jul 6, 2011)

stone Hmmmm- flintstones and rolling stones r the only thing that come to mind LMAO

Lucky about the tile.... you had me worried for a minute. I thought i had considered almost everything LMAO then i remembered i forgot branches lol.... lucky i can add them later


----------



## J-A-X (Jul 6, 2011)

both guesses are wrong 

there is always something that gets 'forgotten' i have forgotten about vents before. I had all foam work attached, luckily not painted


----------



## cadwallader (Jul 6, 2011)

sounds like we all have problem with vents!!!!
your background is looks great!!! and Jax i think you should change your idea to flintstones that would be hilarious! any think to do with a castle? 
another hint maybe???


----------



## 1woma (Jul 6, 2011)

i forot vents with the last one and had to drill holes somewere i really didnt want to lol

i thought of a castle to .... r we getting close Jax


----------



## cadwallader (Jul 6, 2011)

but you learn for your mistakes,
and once you get it painted and branches in etc i think you tank is going to look awesome ay, its defiantly coming alone nicely.


----------



## 1woma (Jul 6, 2011)

cadwallader said:


> but you learn for your mistakes,
> and once you get it painted and branches in etc i think you tank is going to look awesome ay, its defiantly coming alone nicely.



hopefully it will lol- atleast you can see how its going to look lol.... i showed some family and they seem a bit perplexed


----------



## J-A-X (Jul 6, 2011)

i'm sure it will look awesome, people cant see what you see in your head ! thats why to them it always looks just like a heap of foam chunks covered in cement  dont let it knock your confidence, I've almost half way through painting this one (downside of large enclosures, they cant be drybrushed overnight) and my fella still cant see what its going to turn out like ! 

PS, you're still wrong with the castle theme. you might just have to wait . I havent seen another enclosure in my chosen theme


----------



## 1woma (Jul 6, 2011)

I got it....... Volcano??????

i tried to do a little bit of painting with what i had and im even more worried now lol


----------



## J-A-X (Jul 6, 2011)

It always look like clown make up gone wrong before it looks good, follow Tregs pictorial. It looked pretty volatile until the last few coats, and no, it's not a volcano LOL


----------



## 1woma (Jul 6, 2011)

I mite think about the volcano for my teen sons room lol..... but how to do the lava LMAO

I just tried to do a rock im scared to go as heavy handed as him, i have been staring at his thread all day over thinking it all


----------



## J-A-X (Jul 6, 2011)

it does get subdued when the "ink water" goes on. Promise. Grab an old cereal box, turn it inside out. Throw your colours on there like you did in the enclosure, then finish with the ink water, you'll be surprised at the difference it makes. And the grey cardboard mimics grey render nicely. 

* note to self - make mini volcano to show how to do lava PMSL


----------



## Treg92 (Jul 6, 2011)

> You'll love mine then, i swear i'm borderline OCD. it took me a week to work out where to place each piece, and each piece has its place. LMAO



HELL, i spent 45 minutes and 3 tubes of liquid nails



> I just tried to do a rock im scared to go as heavy handed as him, i have been staring at his thread all day over thinking it all



i am honored to think that someone is actually using my thread, as jax said thou, you be surprised at what some black ink will do.
i think my next project will have to be some ruins. that was what i spent a lot of time doing in warhammer, ruined cities, so i think i will give it a shot

P.s jax, is it stone hedge???


----------



## J-A-X (Jul 6, 2011)

Nah not stone hedge LOL or even Stonehenge  but there was talk of one a while ago with Dipcdame from here. And all the guesses are so "stone cold" it's not funny 

I'd better live up to expectations it sounds like I have a painting pro to compete with, and this is my first total background, others have only been bits and pieces, and I've never been known to take the easy way out, so this current enclosure is not small. The war is on by the sounds of it, I can see this going on for years ROFL


----------



## Treg92 (Jul 6, 2011)

> The war is on by the sounds of it, I can see this going on for years


It isn't really a war when it is all one sided (jokes)
can't wait to see you project


----------



## J-A-X (Jul 6, 2011)

Hey 1woma, post a pic here and i'm sure you'll get an honest opinion as to whether you are on the right track with your drybrushing. I know how you feel, i paniced when i did my first piece, but kept telling myself i was doing everything right according to what i had read. and i was impressed when it was all finished and in place. 



Treg92 said:


> It isn't really a war when it is all one sided (jokes)
> can't wait to see you project



I love a confident man, its so much more satisfying when they fall flat on their face  and I LOVE a challenge :lol:

just to be clear with the guessing games, the guessing is for a FUTURE enclosure, (fingers crossed it will be started in the next couple of months) once this one is done (there are a few of this theme floating around) I have a quick one to do for a friend ( thankfully small and a desert theme) and then the mystery enclosure will get started.

this is all very 'secret squirrel' isnt it  :lol: I might have to do a discussion in the group with random parts of pics just to see what sort of twisted minds we have on APS........ no wait, i'm probably the most twisted one here so it wouldn't be anywhere near as much fun ROFL


----------



## 1woma (Jul 7, 2011)

Treg- did you see the link to the ruins im sort of copying? its fantastic and very real looking. your pictures have been very useful.....i will post pics forr help as i do it but probably wont be til next week at this stage, will play with the little tubes i have here for now on some cardboard like Jax sugested ( my kids will be happy that means the purchase of fruitloops lol the only cereal eaten here coz i cook breaky every morning). I wish i had made a little wall for my 30x42cm lass tank as i went, then i could have practiced on there. i also spent ages on you tube yesterday watching clips on making and painting rockwalls for help and ideas. even just the spay on paint in different colours looks very natural in the end so i guess if i stuff this i can always do that

with the tree stump, i have been thinking about adding a coat of rendering a brown base thick so i can shape it a little, but worried about making a mess of my bricks, they look good at the moment , the render in the gaps has really made the bricks stand out. 

thanks for all your help guys


----------



## J-A-X (Jul 7, 2011)

Mask a bit of newspaper to the bricks, and the floor. It will stop any wayward render. Hunt down a cheapy Afro comb, it's great for the sort of detail you're after. Lay a thickish layer, let it semi dry then drag the comb down the trunk with enough pressure so that when you paint it you will still make out the scratch marks. El cheapo scrubbing brushes - the really stiff ones- work well too. You will need to remove any little balls of gouged render if there's too many.

I wouldn't feel too bad if your end result doesn't look quite like Rox'n'lix one, her sister did it and she is a professional set designer. she worked on the Hobbit and the tv series the pacific And she also used a photo for inspiration so I dont think you have to worry about stealing anyone's ideas LOL


----------



## 1woma (Jul 8, 2011)

I didnt have brown oxide so i just used the render without any colour and i'll paint that later... i didnt have an afro comb either but i used some chopsticks to do it and it looks ok. I picked up some paints yesterday so im hoping i can get started on the painting side of things today. i had a play on some cardboard yesterday an feel a little better about it, i used to much red in my trial pieces but thats ok i wont when i do the wall and i wont rush it like i did the cardboard lol. Its so cold here, my intention was to get up at 5am with hubby and start painting but i didnt drag my butt out of bed til about 7am. Im going to give it a go today coz next week is school holidays so my house will be a crazy house. i'll add some photos as i go today


----------



## J-A-X (Jul 8, 2011)

its amazing what you can find to use sometimes, chopsticks would have done the job nicely. I was up at 5am and it was a dazzling 2c up here in the hills. by 7 i was at work in the warm 

im glad the cardboard has given you the confidence to proceed. when you paint the render you can water down the paint a bit so you dont get such a solid patch of colour. the render sucks a lot of the moisture in so you get a more subtle colour and as a bonus your paint goes further.

good luck with the school holidays, keep them well away from the enclosure in case their inner picasso gives them the urge to be creative.


----------



## 1woma (Jul 8, 2011)

Yeah the 3 yearold has already made his mark on the enclosure.... i found him in there when it was just the foam and he was picking pieces off ... atleast its fake rock and doesnt matter if there are odd bits missing lol.

thanks for all your advice jax, you seem to ease my mind b4 each next step.

treg... will be making great use of your thread today


----------



## macka86 (Jul 8, 2011)

just joined and love this site and want 2 say thanks for all the good advice everyone


----------



## J-A-X (Jul 8, 2011)

1woma said:


> Yeah the 3 yearold has already made his mark on the enclosure.... i found him in there when it was just the foam and he was picking pieces off ... atleast its fake rock and doesnt matter if there are odd bits missing lol.
> 
> thanks for all your advice jax, you seem to ease my mind b4 each next step.
> 
> treg... will be making great use of your thread today



Aaahhh , 3 year old are fun - wouldn't do it again for quids !

glad i have a calming influence on someone ! as long as its working LOL 

make sure you have a camera handy.....



macka86 said:


> just joined and love this site and want 2 say thanks for all the good advice everyone



welcome aboard Macka, glad you are finding something useful, are you working on a project at the moment, if so we want pics.


----------



## 1woma (Jul 8, 2011)

Jaxrtfm said:


> Aaahhh , 3 year old are fun - wouldn't do it again for quids !
> 
> glad i have a calming influence on someone ! as long as its working LOL
> 
> make sure you have a camera handy.....



me neither.... i have a 10 year gap between child 2 and 3

and i think that 3 year old has gotten to my camera to battery's r flat again ALREADY!!!!!!!!!!!!

ok i have got all the way to the spray bit and im scared.... looks like an army uniform lol but im hopefull it will all work out in the end.... or i can always paint over it and start again.

welcome macka86


----------



## J-A-X (Jul 8, 2011)

take a deep breath my dear. be brave. it will all come together like magic. spray it all, walk away and dont look at it again until tomorrow. - it takes some time away from it to realise how good it looks.


----------



## Treg92 (Jul 8, 2011)

whoa, i leave the thread for 24 hours and everything goes crazy!!!!
congrats on starting to paint, and don't stress, remember rock looks like anything, basically. but as jax said, wait for it to dry before you judge it, mine looked a lot better once dried at that stage. i am actually quite distracted as i am currently babysitting a baby beardie at the moment (for 3 weeks for a school teacher), and he is super awesome, i love him. i think when i go to give him back my heart will break


----------



## 1woma (Jul 9, 2011)

ok so this morning i put some darker grey and lighter grey and it looks great, needs more green moss though. I probably should have left more showin through ... but i was pretty heavy handed with the greys so will have to add some more later. I havent done the green ink and still have to paint my tree stump /roots today. im glad hubby wasnt home when i did it, he would have been horrified to see it all army paintish lol. im so amazed at how it all came together, thanks treg, thats jax it would be very monotone and plain without your help..... im in such a hurry to finish this lol and i dont even have a snake to fit it LMAO

hey jax btw your " stone cold" comment got me thinking is that a hint, your not doing a wrestling background are you?????? seems an odd question if you r not a wresting follower but there is a guy call " stone cold steve austin" lol


----------



## J-A-X (Jul 9, 2011)

At least you'll have a tank ready when your baby wants more room. That's better than a rush job. I'm glad your happy with the way it's coming together. Don't go to heavy with the moss and think about where it would stay damp and shady (if it was real) to figure out where to paint green. 
Now all we need is an updated pic LOL. 

And no, I'm not a wrestling fan


----------



## 1woma (Jul 9, 2011)

Jaxrtfm said:


> At least you'll have a tank ready when your baby wants more room. That's better than a rush job. I'm glad your happy with the way it's coming together. Don't go to heavy with the moss and think about where it would stay damp and shady (if it was real) to figure out where to paint green.
> Now all we need is an updated pic LOL.
> 
> And no, I'm not a wrestling fan



daughter is getting batteries and bread as we speak so updated pictures to come very soon


ok here it is, i cant work out how to put these in order but i think you can tell which r before and afters going to paint the tree stump and vines today, i cannot wait


----------



## macka86 (Jul 9, 2011)

iv got two going one is 2.5 long glass front cabnet which i wnt for gippsland water dragons (havent got them yet if there is any one can help)but im starting one from scrach soon 4 my jungle he is about a meter and half and just finished my turtle tank will put pics up so on PS them pics look so good good work


----------



## Treg92 (Jul 9, 2011)

that is looking insane, good work with keeping the mortar between the bricks a different colour. it looks really good.


----------



## J-A-X (Jul 9, 2011)

I've got to say it .... "I told ya so" 

All it takes is a bit of faith in the process. Sometimes you've just got to create a little chaos to create order. 
Now youve got to figure out where to place the moss - I grab a torch, hold it where your light will be and see where the shadows are, and put a dot of green as a marker 

You're on the home stretch and have created something awesome, just don't rush to the finish line


----------



## 1woma (Jul 9, 2011)

thanks guys... i expected a "i told you so... coz you did, and you were very very right

Treg, your thread was so helpful- the grout lines were done a shade darker than the rest to make them stand out but i think it may have been a waste of time coz after i masked and painted the Bricks they would have been a different colour anyway

im putting the first coat on the tree and roots now.... i found some cheap browns in the newsagent this morning

LMAO i still cant believe it looks like it does so so happy, i mite even do a full lass front now:lol:


----------



## J-A-X (Jul 9, 2011)

I bet it looks better "in the flesh" artificial light including camera flash seems to bleach the colours, I've never managed to get a photo that looks like it actually does to the naked eye, a bit of brown drybrushing on the tree and vines and I reckon you can start on the next one ROFL

Masking the mortar would have made the edge of the bricks to straight, these are "Ruins" not mass produced perfect bricks


----------



## 1woma (Jul 9, 2011)

Your Right ist is hard to get the photo to match its IRL colour.... the brown has absorbed into the cement and it is much less BROWN and the bricks r darker than they look. I cannot wait for it to dry so i can dry brush the tree and vines.

Hmmm what to do for my next one?????


----------



## J-A-X (Jul 9, 2011)

Patience is the one thing that can't be taught, and if you're impatient like most of us, go ahead and start drybrushing, the colours will blend together quite well while it's still wet giving a more natural look. Go grab your brush

As for what to do next, there have been a few guesses about my future one that should give you some ideas. How about a flintstones one, it's still rock and you done alright so far with them.


----------



## 1woma (Jul 9, 2011)

LOL hubby would love that one...i have a huge tv cabinet that should go next but i really want to do a wardrobe/ corner cabinet next. i have also found a really nice cabinet on gumtree just waiting for a reply from the seller its very different. i'm going to leave it for a few hours my house has been demolished while i have been preoccupied.... 3 year old is running around in the nuddy so i better push the inner artist back inside and allow the parent and housewife out


----------



## J-A-X (Jul 9, 2011)

LOL, I'm off to a wedding shortly so i won't be able to check up on you for a while, some off the bargains out there at the moment are amazing, I have to stop looking for a while or I'll have a shed full and no room to move


----------



## 1woma (Jul 9, 2011)

lol... i dont even have a shed to keep them in lol.... hubby hates it coz all my work is done under the carport or in the bedroom


----------



## J-A-X (Jul 9, 2011)

My shed is my 2nd home, I do 99% of my work out there, only small hides and stuff get done inside. That way I can be as messy as I like.


----------



## 1woma (Jul 10, 2011)

tree and roots dry brushed now.... still some details and moss etc to do. i found some instructions for moss that uses pva glue, sand green ink was and the some lighter green dry drushing on top... it looks good but still have to work out were to place it


----------



## J-A-X (Jul 10, 2011)

It's looking really good, it's great when it all starts to come together isn't it


----------



## Jewyy95 (Jul 10, 2011)

wow, that is so good :O


----------



## shea_and_ruby (Jul 10, 2011)

that is looking fantastic!


----------



## Trench (Jul 10, 2011)

Wow, B)


----------



## 1woma (Jul 11, 2011)

Thanks uys it wasnt actually very hard work, im not artistic at all, if i can do it anyone can.

Jax im really happy with how it has turned out.... the photos just dont do it justice. 

Treg im wondering if i should have put that black ink spray over the tree stump to age it a bit though, but once i get in some branches, fake plants, lightin it really should all come together nicely... now i just have to find the cash for all of that


----------



## J-A-X (Jul 11, 2011)

I'd ink spray all over, just a little lighter over the tree and vines, it will give it more of an aged look rather than a nice crip new colour, JMO.

You'll find that you'll start to get a supply pile going once you've finished this one, you'll find all sorts of things as you wander the shops (cheap plants etc, ) and grabthem as you see them, a couple of dollars here and there doesn't hurt so much. 

so come on............ you've had a couple of days... hows it looking ??


----------



## Trench (Jul 16, 2011)

looking good, up dates?


----------



## 1woma (Jul 16, 2011)

no no updates atm- got to wait til i have the $$$$ for the pondtite and glass. i did get to see one of my snakes use my first rockwall last night to help her shed, it was cool to watch and even cooler to know that the rockwall i made helped her i will post pics as soon as i have it done


----------



## Suenstu (Jul 16, 2011)

That looks absolutely AWESOME!!!!


----------



## TaraLeigh (Jul 16, 2011)

I love love love it!
Can't wait to see the finished product.
Keep up the good work.


----------



## J-A-X (Jul 21, 2011)

Treg92 said:


> .....
> Just remember, you can paint over it , so you don't have much to loose.



Not much to lose ! ? ! Try a months worth of freezing my nose off, night after night ( still have to work ) to stand there last night and look at it objectively and screw my face up  I don't know why I don't like it, it's just not what was in my head, so I called into the big green shed on the way home for more supplies. 
I've been kicking myself all day. It's not often I FUBAR, but when I do it's back to an all over flat colour paint job


----------



## shea_and_ruby (Jul 23, 2011)

I cant wait to see the finished product for this enclosure, you have done such a great job! So much so, that I might try (well hubby will anyways!) to do this kind of design for our diamond's enclosure - hope you dont mind!


----------



## 1woma (Jul 29, 2011)

well im finally putting on the pondtite, i managed to fit it into the budget so started on Tuesday, done 3 layers already and am going to put on atleast another one and maybe a 5th on the higher traffic areas like the ledges and roots. Im thinking about heading out to look for some fake plants today but not sure i can be bothered... have had a migrane for days, so should probably take it easy( have wondered if its the pondtite smell thats setting it off???? make sure you use it in a ventilated area guys). 

After i started putting on the pondtite i realised there just isnt enough green mold on there.... hopefully i can hide that mistake with some vines and stuff wrapped around the branches, im still looking for the right branch.... mite have to take a bush walk on the weekend to find one. I did find a great tile for the basking spot though.... two tone grey looks great in there. I have the light fitting and now i just need to wire it in.... wow i didnt realise there was still so much to do. I got a quote for the glass and its going to defiantly break the budget, lucky im in no hurry to get it inhabitted, none of mine r big enough for it anyway

i'll keep you posted


----------



## J-A-X (Jul 29, 2011)

Woohoo, at least it's moving forward. I didn't notice any smell with the pondtite, and I too suffer migraine with strong fumes, but be careful, maybe take it out under the verandah or failing that, put a fan or low behind you to blow the fumes away from you, I do that when I'm torching the foam, 
Your one step closer


----------



## IgotFrogs (Jul 29, 2011)

Just a little bit of a tip guys i found i could mix acrylic paint into pondtite and it still works ,,,, i did this as i found the sandstone colour dry far to light for me .... so might be worth a try for you guys ... it was just acrylic art paint


----------



## 1woma (Jul 29, 2011)

I had a hormonal headache before i started so a migraine was probably on its way anyway the only thing that will help is some strong painkillers and a very dark quiet room..... but with a 3 yearold and no real family support that isnt going to happen.

im excited that its moving ahead and i also will have heaps of pondtite left for the next project, a huge tv cabinet, that will eventually be for my hypo and classic bredli pair.

how you going Jax, hows the projects coming along? i see in another thread that your going to be working on a bali style theme. i had a similar idea , my step son is Cambodian and we attended the buddest temple for kmer new year on salisbury highway and all i could think of was a snake enclosure lol, im also trying to work out how i could do a verandah as a enclosure.... i was thinking that a tin roof would make a nice hot basking spot, but havent had time to fully brainstorm either


----------



## mad_at_arms (Jul 29, 2011)

Please post pics when your better


----------



## J-A-X (Jul 29, 2011)

1woma said:


> I had a hormonal headache before i started so a migraine was probably on its way anyway the only thing that will help is some strong painkillers and a very dark quiet room..... but with a 3 yearold and no real family support that isnt going to happen.
> 
> im excited that its moving ahead and i also will have heaps of pondtite left for the next project, a huge tv cabinet, that will eventually be for my hypo and classic bredli pair.
> 
> how you going Jax, hows the projects coming along? i see in another thread that your going to be working on a bali style theme. i had a similar idea , my step son is Cambodian and we attended the buddest temple for kmer new year on salisbury highway and all i could think of was a snake enclosure lol, im also trying to work out how i could do a verandah as a enclosure.... i was thinking that a tin roof would make a nice hot basking spot, but havent had time to fully brainstorm either



Hormonal headaches/migraines suck big time. and toddlers just add to the fun ! !

Its the current one that has the Bali theme. the secret one is still secret.


----------



## 1woma (Jul 29, 2011)

IgotFrogs said:


> Just a little bit of a tip guys i found i could mix acrylic paint into pondtite and it still works ,,,, i did this as i found the sandstone colour dry far to light for me .... so might be worth a try for you guys ... it was just acrylic art paint



I have just used clear pondtite, but will keep that in mind for the future... the oxides say they can be added to liquid so they mite also be a good choice



mad4400 said:


> Please post pics when your better



will do, there isnt much to show ATM it just looks like a shiney version of how it looked before.... i really liked it til i put the pondtite on, now im not so sure, but its all bout illusion ( thats what i keep telling myself anyway lol)



Jaxrtfm said:


> Hormonal headaches/migraines suck big time. and toddlers just add to the fun ! !
> 
> Its the current one that has the Bali theme. the secret one is still secret.



i can keep a secret


----------



## J-A-X (Jul 29, 2011)

1woma said:


> i can keep a secret



Yeah Yeah, thats what they all say


----------



## IgotFrogs (Jul 29, 2011)

1woma said:


> I have just used clear pondtite, but will keep that in mind for the future... the oxides say they can be added to liquid so they mite also be a good choice
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh cool they didn't have clear here lol ..... But its handy to know you can mix colours to it


----------



## 1woma (Jul 29, 2011)

IgotFrogs said:


> Oh cool they didn't have clear here lol ..... But its handy to know you can mix colours to it



clear covers more area and im always on a budget so clear is the only one i buy lol

i reckon you stole my flintstone idea didnt you Jax LMAO:lol:


----------



## shea_and_ruby (Jul 29, 2011)

we mix the oxides in the with pondtite and they come out great


----------



## J-A-X (Jul 29, 2011)

i havent tried that yet, and i need some more oxide, so i might have to think of something to try it on....


----------



## 1woma (Jul 29, 2011)

ok some updated pondtited pics.... im really not liking it at all, has made it very metallic with the grey paint.

i have also attached a pic of the small wall i have been working on for my little 30*30cm tank i use for hatchies. i much prefer how the red dessert type walls come out than the grey one has, will remember that for next time


----------



## J-A-X (Jul 29, 2011)

This is where the fine steel wool comes in. It's available at bunnings, (under the sandpaper at my local one) it comes in different grades. You only need a gentle rub just to knock the shine off, it's not as time consuming as it sounds, you'll be surprised how quick you'll lose the shiny metallic look. Do the same thing on the red wall to, but only on the vertical surface that the light will bounce off of. Leave the horizontal alone, it will make puddles easy to clean up


----------



## 1woma (Jul 29, 2011)

Jaxrtfm said:


> This is where the fine steel wool comes in. It's available at bunnings, (under the sandpaper at my local one) it comes in different grades. You only need a gentle rub just to knock the shine off, it's not as time consuming as it sounds, you'll be surprised how quick you'll lose the shiny metallic look. Do the same thing on the red wall to, but only on the vertical surface that the light will bounce off of. Leave the horizontal alone, it will make puddles easy to clean up



it really does sound time consuming but considering i dont have a snake to inhabit it should take the time to do it.i need to grab a couple things from bunnings anyway ( like always lol)


----------



## J-A-X (Jul 29, 2011)

Honestly it's quick. It's as easy as trying to get the kids breakfast off the breakfast bar, the fine grade won't gouge into it like the coarse stuff if you're gentle, it really doesn't take much to deglaze it


----------



## 1woma (Aug 2, 2011)

ok i got the steel wool stuff yesterday, the finest grade i could get ( note to self next time buy the big box) it has taken the edge off the shine. there isnt much use putting up pics coz it just doesnt look much different. I need to get the light wired.... was going to attempt it myself but i have chickened out and will get an electrician out to wire this one and my next one (will need 3 lights in the next one) at the same time to minimise the cost. ...i mite actually give one a call and see if it will just be cheaper to buy pre wired fittings. anyway not much else to report, back when i have some updates


----------



## J-A-X (Aug 2, 2011)

It is cheaper and you shouldn't be attempting wiring yourself even if you are competent at it, if push comes to shove and the house is damaged your insurance wont cover it....
I work with sparkies every day, dont mess with electricity ! ! ! if it kicks it hurts. and causes major damage,

You'll notice the lack of shine once the lights go in, it wont look too different without the lights not in there / off.


----------



## 1woma (Aug 2, 2011)

Jaxrtfm said:


> It is cheaper and you shouldn't be attempting wiring yourself even if you are competent at it, if push comes to shove and the house is damaged your insurance wont cover it....
> I work with sparkies every day, dont mess with electricity ! ! !



LOL hence the reason i stopped... hubby is a cheapskate ( who cant even change a tap washer) and he wanted me ( the handyman LMAO)to do it but i had a word with him about insurance and he is now on my side. Did you mean the prewired ones will work out cheaper???? Any of those sparkies you know live in the northern suburbs and want some extra$$$$ then let me know


----------



## J-A-X (Aug 2, 2011)

LOL, the cost of a prewired one will be cheaper than a sparky, some of the prewired ones have a drop of solder over the screw but thats easily removed, just make sure you mark what wires go to which terminal, you un- wire it, feed the wire through the hole, then wire it back up.


----------



## 1woma (Aug 2, 2011)

Jaxrtfm said:


> LOL, the cost of a prewired one will be cheaper than a sparky, some of the prewired ones have a drop of solder over the screw but thats easily removed, just make sure you mark what wires go to which terminal, you un- wire it, feed the wire through the hole, then wire it back up.



thats what i have done for my woma enclosure..... mite have to do it with the rest, i better get shopping


----------



## firsttimer (Aug 3, 2011)

looks good, cant wait to see it finished


----------



## 1woma (Aug 3, 2011)

Far out Brussel sprout i just got a quote on getting my tank wired $45 and im supplying the cord and fitting... you really r right Jax it is cheaper to get a pre wired socket!!!!!!!!!


----------



## J-A-X (Aug 3, 2011)

Rofl


----------



## 1woma (Aug 3, 2011)

Not funny Jax i paid $8 for fitting and $8 for cord now $45 to install it and i still have to buy a light cage..... URS sell fitted light cages for under $60


----------



## J-A-X (Aug 3, 2011)

1woma, get the fitted one and maybe wait to get the other one wired up, ask around, surely someone knows someone who is a licenced electrician who can wire it correctly


----------



## Snowman (Aug 4, 2011)

Dont wire it yourself woma. Too many people don't realise how important simple electrical fitting off techniques are. Ie twisting wires tightly before doubling over for a better surface area connection. Or making sure the no strands are lost or knicked in the process of stripping the cable. Often people are content that their own electrical install works. Yet I've seen people's DIY wiring that didn't become a problem for years after it was done. Bad connections will build up carbon and dust until oneday you have a fire.


----------



## Rayzor (Nov 15, 2011)

loving the pics 1woma. I have got the background bug also and have been playing around for the last couple weeks just getting a feel for what works and what doesnt..
I will certainly put up some pics once fully completed.
Im going for a different idea, using polystyrene in along the back wall and left hand side, then making 3 types of "platforms" if you like to make 3 different mini habitats with the entire viv (my viv is BIG lol...
if you guys want some more inspiration, go onto youtube and subcribe to Beckywheeler or just search in youtube for "the alchemy vivarium" AMAZING LADY!! very talented! 
Keep up the great work!
P.S I am in SA and anyone that needs some polystyrene sheets, I have a huge amount! (Work in the industry)


----------



## BiteAndSqueeze (Jan 17, 2012)

Woma, do you have some pics of the final product?


----------



## raycam01_au (Jan 18, 2012)

mmmmmmmmmmmm just read this whole post, man sexy enclosure, love stuff like this 

good work


----------



## Wrightpython (Feb 28, 2012)

1woma said:


> Far out Brussel sprout i just got a quote on getting my tank wired $45 and im supplying the cord and fitting... you really r right Jax it is cheaper to get a pre wired socket!!!!!!!!!



i wire all mine up myself but thats because ive got all the qualifications you need to be a sparky( Im not colour blind and can tell difference between red black and green) its cheap as chips that is if you eat hot chips while your doing it otherwise its free


----------



## dragonlover1 (Feb 28, 2012)

1woma said:


> I have been busily working on this for a few weeks, and finally got the first coat of render on yesterday, i cant wait to get coat two and some colour on there.
> 
> My intention was to try and make it look like a tree stump with the roots / vines going down..... i still mite totally remove the tree stump coz im still not sure about it. im not very artistic, this is only my second rockwall attempt, im thinking maybe i should have went for something a little easier.
> 
> ...



looks pretty cool,how did you do it?



1woma said:


> now some updated pictures...... coat 2 of render- still drying though



this looks really good,congrats



1woma said:


> The painting is the thing im most worried about. i was wondering if i should do a small darker coat of render for the grout lines between the bricks???? My idea is to sort of do it in steps, grout lines, tree roots and stump.... then age it. treg lovin the paint work, when i fail miserably i'll pay you to come do mine lol


the important thing is to have had a go in the first place



1woma said:


> hopefully it will lol- atleast you can see how its going to look lol.... i showed some family and they seem a bit perplexed



family are always a bit confused-they never understand us,how could they when we don't understand us



Jaxrtfm said:


> Nah not stone hedge LOL or even Stonehenge  but there was talk of one a while ago with Dipcdame from here. And all the guesses are so "stone cold" it's not funny
> 
> I'd better live up to expectations it sounds like I have a painting pro to compete with, and this is my first total background, others have only been bits and pieces, and I've never been known to take the easy way out, so this current enclosure is not small. The war is on by the sounds of it, I can see this going on for years ROFL


haha this is going to be fun



Jaxrtfm said:


> LOL, I'm off to a wedding shortly so i won't be able to check up on you for a while, some off the bargains out there at the moment are amazing, I have to stop looking for a while or I'll have a shed full and no room to move


just like the rest of us



1woma said:


> tree and roots dry brushed now.... still some details and moss etc to do. i found some instructions for moss that uses pva glue, sand green ink was and the some lighter green dry drushing on top... it looks good but still have to work out were to place it


this is looking really good,keep up the good work



1woma said:


> well im finally putting on the pondtite, i managed to fit it into the budget so started on Tuesday, done 3 layers already and am going to put on atleast another one and maybe a 5th on the higher traffic areas like the ledges and roots. Im thinking about heading out to look for some fake plants today but not sure i can be bothered... have had a migrane for days, so should probably take it easy( have wondered if its the pondtite smell thats setting it off???? make sure you use it in a ventilated area guys).
> 
> After i started putting on the pondtite i realised there just isnt enough green mold on there.... hopefully i can hide that mistake with some vines and stuff wrapped around the branches, im still looking for the right branch.... mite have to take a bush walk on the weekend to find one. I did find a great tile for the basking spot though.... two tone grey looks great in there. I have the light fitting and now i just need to wire it in.... wow i didnt realise there was still so much to do. I got a quote for the glass and its going to defiantly break the budget, lucky im in no hurry to get it inhabitted, none of mine r big enough for it anyway
> 
> i'll keep you posted



yeah don't be n a hurry to popoulate,let the fumes out



Jaxrtfm said:


> LOL, the cost of a prewired one will be cheaper than a sparky, some of the prewired ones have a drop of solder over the screw but thats easily removed, just make sure you mark what wires go to which terminal, you un- wire it, feed the wire through the hole, then wire it back up.


electricity is just like water,it goes in one side and comes out the other.it's not too hard


----------

